# Qs about blood tests.



## vicx44 (May 25, 2010)

Hi everyone. 
                    My partner and I are in the process of egg sharing, the next stage for us, is counselling, and the blood tests.
My DR has said he will do all the blood tests aside from the Cystic fibrosis one, only because he hasn't the facility to request it.
The clinic can fit us in for counselling and bloods on 30th June. The Dr's can fit me in on Tuesday for the ones he can do.
How long does the CF test take to come back. The clinic said that the results for ALL bloods would take around 4 weeks, but 6 weeks through the Dr's, as such I'm at a loss what to do.
I don't want to waste time if necessary. 
So if I have them done at the Dr's on Tuesday, they will be back a couple of weeks after the appointment at the clinic, plus how ever long the CF test takes to come back. If it is the longest one, I'll wait.
If I have them all done at the clinic, then 4 weeks from there.
Any suggestions?
Does this make any sense?

Thanks 
Vic


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

All my bloods were back in 6 weeks, normally the CF and the chromosomes take the longest to come back as normally they are sent to London for testing. 

If I were you I would get your doctor to start all the bloods, then when your at the clinic get the rest done. 
Once they are back you can be matched. 
Good luck xxxx


----------

